# NGD: Mayones Duvell 6 Elite



## FrettedChainsaw (Jan 1, 2015)

I ordered this guitar in June and got it about two weeks ago, but I didn't want to upload an NGD before I had spent some time with it, and as I sold my Mesa cab three days later, I could only play it through BIAS until I got my new Zilla Fatboy (which will have it's own thread soon).

I am deeply in love with this guitar. It turned out way better than I expected, and that is a lot, as I already have a Regius and I have never enjoyed playing as much as I do after getting that one. Mayones guitars are amazing and I can't recommend them enough. 

Compared to the Regius, I would say this one is definitely darker, as a result of the woods used and the construction. The Regius being neck-through, it has a lot of maple and as a result it has quite a bright character, even though it has mahogany wings. Overall, it is really balanced, but with really punchy and thick lows, while the Duvell is darker but snappier, with a lot more attack and presence in the highs. I can not really comment on the influence of the Wenge neck as this is the first guitar I've tried with one, but I do think the steel frets help out bringing that high end attack, but I do know that generally Wenge has more pronounced mid punch than Maple. 

I asked for the Nazgul and Sentient (which now come stock for the 6's) expecting some super brutal pickups, and I am quite surprised because even though the Nazgul definitely excels at extreme metal tones, both are quite versatile and have loads of definition and punch. The Nazgul is packed with midrange, and palm mutes have a lot of thump to them. However, I am going to install it in my Jackson RR24 and leave that one just to play really heavy stuff, and throw a set of Bare Knuckle Holydivers in the Duvell, only because they seem to fit me better than any other pickup for what I am going for and I really want to try out those.


----------



## maxturbator (Jan 1, 2015)

Gorgeous! Sibling photos with the Regius required!


----------



## mniel8195 (Jan 1, 2015)

exciting i am about to purchase an ellite 7. I feel like these are the coolest production bolt on guitars that are out!


----------



## beavis2306 (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats man, that looks as good coming as it does going. The horns look savage in the last photo. Another vote for pics of the regius. HNGD to you sir


----------



## Samark (Jan 1, 2015)

That is a really nice guitar, the rear side looks just as good as the front!


----------



## sinnersmoon (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats! It looks gorgeous!

Being it a bolt-on - how do you find the neck joint comparing to Regius? Is it as smooth or the body wood is getting in your way to the higher frets?


----------



## SSK0909 (Jan 2, 2015)

Beautiful.. 

Ive never figured out how to pronounce Mayones. So now I jokingly pronounce it mayonaise :-D


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 2, 2015)

SSK0909 said:


> Ive never figured out how to pronounce Mayones. So now I jokingly pronounce it mayonaise :-D


I've heard John Browne from Monuments pronounce it the same way seriously, so I'm guessing that's how it's pronounced.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 2, 2015)

gorgeous!

care to upload any high gain soundclips before you take out the nazgul?


----------



## Humbuck (Jan 2, 2015)

Lovely axe!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 2, 2015)

SSK0909 said:


> Beautiful..
> 
> Ive never figured out how to pronounce Mayones. So now I jokingly pronounce it mayonaise :-D



I emphasise the "yo" - so "May-YO-nez".

Sweet guitar!


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jan 2, 2015)

I from Poland and it's pronouced may-o-nez. In our language it means mayonaise ))
So we have mayonaise and [email protected] (skerv). 
Btw. Very nice axe. HNGD.


----------



## Possessed (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks great!! Congrats


----------



## dragonbiscuit (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow - I'd love to try on of those guitars and see how it compares with my Suhr custom moderns. So very tempted to pull the trigger on a Duvell. Congrats!


----------



## AdenM (Jan 2, 2015)

Awesome color! HNGD!


----------



## rg401 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tremenda guitarra! congrats!


----------



## JP7 (Jan 3, 2015)

HNGD!


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fabulous!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats dude! 

These guitars are worth it 

Mayones FTW


----------



## Velokki (Jan 4, 2015)

Gorgeous, jeansy blue finish. Mayoneses never fail to amaze! HNGD!


----------



## FrettedChainsaw (Jan 5, 2015)

maxturbator said:


> Gorgeous! Sibling photos with the Regius required!





beavis2306 said:


> Congrats man, that looks as good coming as it does going. The horns look savage in the last photo. Another vote for pics of the regius. HNGD to you sir



There you go! It may seem that I am trying to look all cool with those shades, but the truth is I suck at photography and I really couldn't get better lighting than this as of now haha.


----------



## FrettedChainsaw (Jan 5, 2015)

sinnersmoon said:


> Congrats! It looks gorgeous!
> 
> Being it a bolt-on - how do you find the neck joint comparing to Regius? Is it as smooth or the body wood is getting in your way to the higher frets?



It's super smooth, you wouldn't notice a thing comparing it to the Regius because it's carved in such a way that it resembles that same cutaway, and although it is not as pronounced you would have to look closely to tell. 

However, there is just one thing that disappoints me about this guitar when comparing it to the Regius, and that is the way the neck balances. I've been playing mine for about a year, and the first time I strapped on the Duvell it felt as if I was playing a longer scale or the neck weighted too much, but after comparing both I came to the conclusion that if you were to play them at the same height standing up, you would notice that the Duvell sits a little bit more centered to your body than the Regius, and that makes it seem as if the headstock was further away from you.

The Regius balances fantastically by itself and the neck doesn't move one bit, so I guess it's just a matter of getting used to it.


----------



## FrettedChainsaw (Jan 5, 2015)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> gorgeous!
> 
> care to upload any high gain soundclips before you take out the nazgul?



I'm definitely thinking about doing so, as I want to know if the conclusions I've come to about this guitar's tone are really like that or just heavily influenced by the pickup. I'll probably just do a comparison with Bias Desktop though, because I don't have gear enough for a proper recording, but it'll take a month or so for me to switch the pickups. I'll tag you when I upload it.

So far I'm starting to like it more than I thought I would. It's not your typical "straight up metal" pickup, it's got tons of mids and articulation. My only complaint is that if you go for more of a hard rock vibe it can be too aggressive for some (although that is really subjective, as it retains its character and some may like it that way) , and the more you lower the gain the thinner it starts to sound.


----------



## FrettedChainsaw (Jan 5, 2015)

BTW, this is my first matte finished guitar. Does anyone have any advice about how to clean it properly? So far I've been cleaning it with a dry cloth.


----------



## Adamewf (Jan 6, 2015)

DAT TOP


----------



## Noxon (Jan 6, 2015)

Amazing. HNGD!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 6, 2015)

That finish looks like water. Real talk


----------



## Duvell (Jan 7, 2015)

gorgeous!
HNGD!!!


----------



## Snarpaasi (Jan 7, 2015)

This would be some kind of a dream come true. DAT TOP, simple controls, plain fretboard and the headstock.. Congrats.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 7, 2015)

comparing to other Mayones, you dont see this model as often. i wonder why. beautiful guitar you got there!


----------



## FrettedChainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

soliloquy said:


> comparing to other Mayones, you dont see this model as often. i wonder why. beautiful guitar you got there!



Thanks man! Well, that's because this model is actually quite new. In fact, the delivery of the first ones started in November. But I am sure this will be selling just as good or maybe even better than the Regius because they are amazing. Neither of them is better than the other though, they are just different.


----------



## ntroulis (Jan 9, 2015)

Absolut gorgeous Guitar.
Im looking forward for one, 
The new shape and headstock is killer.


----------

